# 37 Weeks, Ways to Bring on Labour That Actually Work?



## emmalouise09

I'm now 37 weeks and wondering what I could do to bring on labour? I didn't really try anything with my DS as he was my first and didn't really look into what different things could bring my labour on. 
But I'm starting to get fed up and would like to finally meet our lil girl.

Main reason I'm asking this is because for the last 2 weeks all i've had is aching in my pelvis and hips and getting really painful bh and what looks like to be my plug has been coming away increasing near enough every day

xxx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Sex is the only proven way to bring labour on. 


However you could try pineapple, a VERY spicy curry, long walks. :)


----------



## owen'smum

emmalouise09 said:


> I'm now 37 weeks and wondering what I could do to bring on labour? I didn't really try anything with my DS as he was my first and didn't really look into what different things could bring my labour on.
> But I'm starting to get fed up and would like to finally meet our lil girl.
> 
> Main reason I'm asking this is because for the last 2 weeks all i've had is aching in my pelvis and hips and getting really painful bh and what looks like to be my plug has been coming away increasing near enough every day
> 
> xxx

This sounds identical to my pregnancy and we are due on the same day! I have found my birthing ball helps with the pain, but as for bringing on the labour I dont know but I am going to have a strong curry for tea! I dont think my hips and pelvic bones could take sex!


----------



## jojo-m

Sex worked for me last time at 39 weeks. Twice I tried it this week and nothing! Still gonna keep trying tho! Lol x


----------



## storm4mozza

might have to start that more starting next week :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

try Sex 
nipple tweeking

or accupressure https://www.inducelabornow.com/private/acupressure_for_expecting_moms.pdf

https://www.childbirthsolutions.com/articles/birth/acupressure/index.php

https://www.suite101.com/content/pressure-points-to-induce-labor-a11492

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/clary-sage-oil-to-induce-labor.html

might work! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyB

We tried sex (including nipple stimulation) last night. Nothing has happened so far. Also last night I ate a really spicy meal and did squats (do not own a birthing ball). I don't know what else to try, I think I am out for sex because my lady region is hurting from the pressure today. I am just going to wait it out, he will come when he is ready. Good luck, I hope something works for you. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommyB said:


> We tried sex (including nipple stimulation) last night. Nothing has happened so far. Also last night I ate a really spicy meal and did squats (do not own a birthing ball). I don't know what else to try, I think I am out for sex because my lady region is hurting from the pressure today. I am just going to wait it out, he will come when he is ready. Good luck, I hope something works for you. :)

the nipple stimulation only works if you do it to both nipples for 15 minutes then have a break and do it again, some use breast pumps for it, try getting some clary sage oil and using that as a massage. 

pressure is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Reds05

jojo-m said:


> Sex worked for me last time at 39 weeks. Twice I tried it this week and nothing! Still gonna keep trying tho! Lol x

Tried to get DH to have a bit of slap and tickle this morning but he has 'manflu' so is feeling sorry for himself.

How the feck does he think I feel!!!???? Would love to see how he would cope with pregnancy and everything that comes with it!!


----------



## purple_rain

have you tried raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## mumtobeplus1

I dont think there is any proven ways, its all just coincidence.
Baby will come when hes good and ready, although theres nothing
wrong with trying thing to take your mind of the waiting. x


----------



## jojo-m

Reds05 said:


> jojo-m said:
> 
> 
> Sex worked for me last time at 39 weeks. Twice I tried it this week and nothing! Still gonna keep trying tho! Lol x
> 
> Tried to get DH to have a bit of slap and tickle this morning but he has 'manflu' so is feeling sorry for himself.
> 
> How the feck does he think I feel!!!???? Would love to see how he would cope with pregnancy and everything that comes with it!!Click to expand...

Ha ha too right! My hubby is currently laid on the bed because he had to get up with our poorly 4 year old in the night (I had him up loads ill the night before) he claims to be exhausted I think he doesn't know what that means and he is going to have a v pee'd off wife if that's an excuse to do nothing for the rest of evening! 

Take your man a lemsip then seduce him lol x


----------



## Reds05

He's just taken some paracetamol to 'help his sore head' - bless!!

Not sure he'll be up for anything tonight though, he's looking truly sorry for himself. Will maybe try tomorrow morning, hopefully a good nights sleep will help him.

I'm just anxious to start LO's eviction process. SPD is killing me.


----------



## bluebaby

purple_rain said:


> have you tried raspberry leaf tea?

Raspberry leaf tea is not really for bringing on labour, it is taken to help uterus with contractions when you do finally go into labour.

I found walking really helped me go into labour when i was overdue but no matter what you do (and i tried everything) the baby will only come when its ready :hugs:


----------



## mamaofthree

Defo sex, rasberry leaf for a quicker labour, and evening primrose oil...i tried this and had my baby at 38weeks on xmas eve. x


----------



## CelticNiamh

mamaofthree said:


> Defo sex, rasberry leaf for a quicker labour, and evening primrose oil...i tried this and had my baby at 38weeks on xmas eve. x

When did you start the evening primrose did you use it as a massage oil or as a supplement how much did you take just thinking it would make sense as it does cause contractions !


----------



## mamaofthree

ummmm i took two a day orally from 36weeks, and uhhh hmmm broke a capsule and inserted the contents (only did this a couple of times but gave me very strong bh)and i noticed i started dilating within a day or so of doing this....it didn't do me any harm to check cervix either infact i think it moved things along...just make sure it's sterile! that coupled with sex most nights seemed to do the trick, and has done with all four of my babies. Get bouncing on birthing ball too hun once you start getting any sign of tightening. x x x


----------



## emmalouise09

I've been having pressure for the last week or so and its getting worse. Nothing seems to shift it even if I relax or have a slow walk. I pretty much walk everywhere now as well so hoping that will help with bringing baby along :)
They said that they will induce me on my due date so I haven't got to go over but I am actually tempted to ask to bring it forward because the pressure and aches are getting progressively worse. I've noticed as well that I'm waking up in the night more than what i used to because of the dull aching I keep getting and finding it very hard to get comfy :(
xx


----------



## lottie77

Hi :flower: I started taking the evening primrose oil oraly (2 capsules per day) from 36 weeks as Ive heard it is great at softenning the cervix so fingers crossed it works :thumbup: wish I could go for the sex instead but my dodgy hips put heed to that about a week ago :shrug:


----------



## missynz

masterbate alot,i know that sounds bad but really the only way having sex works is if you have an orgasm so why not do it alone?lmao


----------



## readynwilling

missynz said:


> masterbate alot,i know that sounds bad but really the only way having sex works is if you have an orgasm so why not do it alone?lmao

Semen contains prostoglandins which cause uterine contractions and ripen the cervix. Having an orgasm releases oxytocin which is the hormone that doctors use to induce labour. Nipple stimulation also releases oxytocin.


----------



## kazpeza

i mite try the pineapple im trying the sex but it isnt happening with that and the masterbating but hey ho while im trying im having such a good time cause i think this pregnancy has turned me into a nympho and my husband is loving it 

mite even try a good walk now the snow has past and i can actually walk


----------



## InvisibleRain

well that sucks... Sex only works with an O? :(... i havn't had an O for a very very long time, coz... i can't seem to reach that point! *cries* oh well.... when it's my time i guess i'll try the other alternates! Good Luck though! <3 Don't worry! bubs will be here in no time! Maybe try and distract yourself? easier said, i know ;)


----------



## mummyzilla

InvisibleRain said:


> well that sucks... Sex only works with an O? :(... i havn't had an O for a very very long time, coz... i can't seem to reach that point! *cries* oh well.... when it's my time i guess i'll try the other alternates! Good Luck though! <3 Don't worry! bubs will be here in no time! Maybe try and distract yourself? easier said, i know ;)

oh wow just wanted to say your 4d pic is so clear, what a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Alexp

kazpeza said:


> i mite try the pineapple im trying the sex but it isnt happening with that and the masterbating but hey ho while im trying im having such a good time cause i think this pregnancy has turned me into a nympho and my husband is loving it

Umm just had a naughty thought . Do you eat the pineapple or place it in a strategic place whilst having sex ,for it to work :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry Ive got naughty head on and couldnt resist that one. Will we now see "Tins of Pineapple Rings" hit high sales at Asda, Tesco & Sainsburys


----------



## Ashtons mummy

I'm due tge same day too I have tried curry, epo, rlt and still only getibg the period pains im totally fed up now. I might have a go at pineapple fingers crossed it will work. My baby is measuribg big so dont want him in there,much longer lol as my son was 9lb 11oz


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Sex worked for me everytime.... i swear by it...
I am trying to hold off it now till atleast 36 weeks as i have a history early babies... im starting EPO and RLTea both also at 36 weeks..... 
I will also try nipple stimulation and masterbation as my midwife said its good for mum and baby and of course bouncing on my ball...god i cant wait till 36 weeks only another 2 week and 4 days to go not that im counting lol


----------



## emmalouise09

Alexp said:


> kazpeza said:
> 
> 
> i mite try the pineapple im trying the sex but it isnt happening with that and the masterbating but hey ho while im trying im having such a good time cause i think this pregnancy has turned me into a nympho and my husband is loving it
> 
> Umm just had a naughty thought . Do you eat the pineapple or place it in a strategic place whilst having sex ,for it to work :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry Ive got naughty head on and couldnt resist that one. Will we now see "Tins of Pineapple Rings" hit high sales at Asda, Tesco & SainsburysClick to expand...

LOOOL I aint going to be able to look at a tin of pineapple rings again without having a giggle.
I might try and eat the pineapple but aint saying it'll go down easy as i hate the stuff :sick:
x


----------



## Paxton

I can tell you right now, eating pineapple does not work at all. It was my craving when I was pregnant with my first LO, and I ate a TON of the stuff.


----------



## iloveted

sex sex and more sex!!


----------



## goddess25

The day i went into labour last time, I had a stretch and sweep at the midwife and I managed to have sex twice, once in the morning and once in early afternoon, it was the last thing that I felt like but was willing to give it a go and I went into labour at 6pm that evening so I say it was the 2xSex.


----------



## Pippasdvision

Acupuncture accupressure and sex not all at the same time though


----------



## sarahchops86

clary sage oil! It brought on my labour last time- used it in the bath then rubbed a few drops on my bump before bed and my daughter was born the next day :)


----------



## Alexp

I dont think the Sex will work unless you are ready down below. Im nearly 29 weeks pregnant and have not been allowed to indulge since 4 weeks pegnant (reacurrent MMC). Told I could if I wanted at 26 weeks MW app but didnt tell DH as went in my favour:haha:

Due to extreme life changing discomfort I am selfishly wanting the baby asap.
(please No comments - I know, I know its too soon for him to arrive) but at my age and not being able to walk round the house even, Im getting very depressed. I wouldnt do anything to damge , risk or definately bring on labour. But if he comes ,he comes and it would be natural.

Well last night I gently put it to the test- Nothing ! Although WOW I really enjoyed it, it was like being a virgin again. TMI sorry ! :blush:

I love pineapple and have always eat it throughout the pregnancy.

Good Luck with the trying you girls at the last few weeks, hopefully time will fly by.:thumbup:


----------



## jojo-m

I'm going to attempt the rubbing abit of EPO round the cervix tonight, followed by some sex to really work it in lol. They do say you can put the capsule up there and it dissolves but that sounds a bit icky to me! Will let you know if that makes any difference! x


----------

